# Sponsoring a mother



## rologost (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi all!

First of all, thanks for your time.

I'm being interviews for jobs in Germany (I'm from Spain) and would like to move soon.

The thing is that my mother is from Argentina and is not fully legalized in Spain (she only has her Passport). Furthermore, she has no pension or subsidy from the Government. I take full care of her monetarily, that's not a problem at the moment, but here in Spain she has free healthcare. I would like to bring her with me to Germany, but I truly don't know what the paperwork would be like and if she would have access to public healthcare or private at a reasonable cost.

She's not sick or anything fortunately, but she's turning 68 years old and healthcare becomes very important in that age.

I'm 29 and looking for a brighter future, but I have to look for options that suit the both of us...

Thank you for your help!!!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

rologost said:


> Hi all!
> 
> First of all, thanks for your time.
> 
> ...


She can move with you under EU freedom of movement rules (this goes for any EU country that is not Spain = country of your nationality). 

But beware: she will need to join the German healthcare system and that can be expensive, since parents can't get free family insurance on their adult children's policy like non-working spouses and minor children.


https://service.berlin.de/dienstleistung/324282/en/


----------

